# jc higgins bicycle help/ info year value



## ericbum (Jun 2, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone can help me with year model  and value of this j.c Higgins bike vin# 502 46160


----------



## jpromo (Jun 2, 2013)

That would be a Higgins Flightliner. This model dates 59-63 when Sears dropped the JC Higgins house name for Sears. The seat is incorrect but otherwise it looks pretty unmolested. If the tank is complete and it cleans up well, 250$ would probably be a reasonable price to expect since it's got the springer front end.

Nice bike for sure. Perfect introduction to the hobby if you decide to hold onto it. Good luck.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2013)

*jc higgins*

ask jd about this one.


----------



## vincev (Jun 2, 2013)

$250 would be a fair price


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 9, 2013)

That's a 1961 Flightliner, first year for the chrome frame. There were 62 and 63 versions, but they had different model #s, 4616 was 61 only.


----------



## Ou812struggle (Jul 23, 2017)

I bought a JC Higgins Bicycle an was wandering what the yr. , model an value is on thing is.
N0.173 0164
50346280


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 23, 2017)

Ou812struggle said:


> View attachment 648797 I bought a JC Higgins Bicycle an was wandering what the yr. , model an value is on thing is.
> N0.173 0164
> 50346280



'50s, but these were 3 speed bikes. So the wheels and seat aren't original, fenders missing. Not much collector interest on these, even in decent og condition. But, if you want an old bike to tinker around with, and not worry about messing up a classic, you scored!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ou812struggle said:


> View attachment 648797 I bought a JC Higgins Bicycle an was wandering what the yr. , model an value is on thing is.
> N0.173 0164
> 50346280View attachment 648797




After seeing the pic of the complete bike I stand by my earlier description but value is about $10-15.


----------



## Sllimpickens89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey I bought a load of stuff from a friend ....this sweet bicycle was in it !

I'm not sure what it is but closest I can guess  is a 1956 J C Higgins  jetflow bike..???

Please! help !


----------



## Sllimpickens89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Maybe it's not J.C higgins ...any help on make and value range would be appreciated


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 21, 2018)

Elgin


----------



## Sllimpickens89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ahh a monarch road master ?? Early 50s ? Here is pic of other side .


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 21, 2018)

3rd bike looks like a Murray Ohio built; with the curved seat post that may date it to 1939-1941.
Murray chain ring.


----------



## Sllimpickens89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> 3rd bike looks like a Murray Ohio built; with the curved seat post that may date it to 1939-1941.
> Murray chain ring.



So a murray!? That's good news ! What am I missing to make it complete and where can I get it


----------

